# Your opinions on the iTouch...



## Yankees24

Looking to get an 8gb 2nd gen itouch and would like to know what everyone thinks about it...did a search here but nothing much comes up.


----------



## eben333

Well, depends on what you want it for. I think 2nd gen iPod Touch is a great product for it's price but if you want just to play music, it's way overpriced. I have a 1st gen iPod Touch and G3 iPhone and I think of 2nd gen iPod Touch as a hybrid between the two items. It's basically a G3 iPhone without the phone or the camera. Other than that, it's pretty much the same device.


I love my G3 iPhone. You will get addicted to the applications available on the device. So many different ones are free and they are keepers. If you do any video on it, buy the 32GB one. You will thank me later. Once you get going, you will put everything on it. I gave my first gen iPod Touch to use for a while until she upgraded to first gen iPhone. It was a revelation for her. She was a bit technophobe but once she got the iPod Touch, she was hooked. She just loved the contact list and calendar function. This is before she even had chance to use the app store to enjoy all those applications.


I would recommend it highly, despite the cost if you have need for a fully functioning smart PDA without the phone function or the camera.


----------



## Yankees24

thanks eben....besides the music, I like the cool apps and the ability to use the wifi setting for emails, the web and and get sport updates...I'm not sure if I can swing the 32gb in these hard economic times but hopefully I can get the 16gb...lol


----------



## eben333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yankees24* /forum/post/14870592
> 
> 
> thanks eben....besides the music, I like the cool apps and the ability to use the wifi setting for emails, the web and and get sport updates...I'm not sure if I can swing the 32gb in these hard economic times but hopefully I can get the 16gb...lol



The capacity should depends on what you want. The memory can not be upgrades so if you want more, you will have to get another one and hope to sell yours or give it away.


Just to give you some idea. Music doesn't take up a lot of room but they can add up. I have about 150 CDs ripped to my iPhone and it takes just over 4GB. 1 hour of video on iPhone/iPod can take up about 1 GB. So, as you can see, they will add up fairly quickly. You can always rotate your music using iTunes, and that's what I do with my 16GB and I still have about 4GB left. I don't do much video but that may change soon. I wish I had 32GB.


----------



## milaz001

I upgraded from a 1st generation iPod Touch to the 2nd generation, and this is by far the best portable music playing device I've owned.


----------



## Terminator840

I have some questions, for the onwers or anyone in the know.

I've never owned a ipod or anything from apple so I don't know much about them.


Can you rip your own music (mp3s,CDs) to the itouch? Or do you have to go through itunes? The reviews I've read make it sound like you have to use itunes to get all of your music.


If you can rip your own CDs to the itouch can you download album cover art? Or is that only going through itunes?


Does the itouch have a input for recording analog audio?


I have an older Yamaha A/V reciever HTR-5980, is there a docking station or something I could hook the itouch to. I know never recievers have special ipod ports, but mine does not.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/14904159
> 
> 
> I have some questions, for the onwers or anyone in the know.
> 
> I've never owned a ipod or anything from apple so I don't know much about them.
> 
> 
> Can you rip your own music (mp3s,CDs) to the itouch? Or do you have to go through itunes? The reviews I've read make it sound like you have to use itunes to get all of your music.
> 
> 
> If you can rip your own CDs to the itouch can you download album cover art? Or is that only going through itunes?
> 
> 
> Does the itouch have a input for recording analog audio?
> 
> 
> I have an older Yamaha A/V reciever HTR-5980, is there a docking station or something I could hook the itouch to. I know never recievers have special ipod ports, but mine does not.



You must use the iTunes software to sync up the data on your PC with the iTouch/iPod. You can't rip music directly onto the iTouch/Pod. You can use the iTunes software to rip the music from a CD and it will store the mp3 files in its database on your PC or you can also import an existing mp3 file on your PC. Wasn't sure if you were asking whether you had to use the iTunes store to buy all music put on the iPod? Also any music on the iPod has to have the mp3 files also stored on your PC hard drive. I don't think you can remove any music from the PC otherwise it will also remove it from the iPod the next time you do a sync. If you are familiar with Palms, it's similar; there is a database on your PC and also on your iPod.


When you rip a CD using iTunes, it will get the track names for the album from its online database. You can also download album covers (I think it's a second step) from its online library. Note some like Beatles CD covers aren't available, but you still get the track names. If you scan a CD cover, you can import the .jpg file into the iTunes database for it to use. Look at the Properties for a track and you can tell it where to find a jpg to use as cover art.


I think the new iTouch has some type of mic input for use as a voice recorder, but not sure how it works... I think I read it can only used thru some new earphones that have a mic built in? You need to check on this, maybe look on apple.com for the user manual.


You can hook up to any receiver just using a mini-jack to stereo RCA (red&white) adaptor if the receiver doesn't have a mini-stereo jack input. I think the docking stations mainly provide the RCA outputs, plus act as charging station. They also sometime allow the receiver's remote to act as an iPod remote and possibly display track info on the receiver display. My NAD receiver has an optional docking station so it will send track info as a video display to my tv. So the docking station has to be specifically designed to work with your receiver for extra features, otherwise it's just going to give you a fancy charging dock with RCA stereo outputs.


----------



## Terminator840

Thanks for answering my questions Phil, that really helped out. I was really concerned that if I got a itouch I'd have to re-purchase any music I already have through itunes. Glad to see thats not the case.


If I wanted to download something from itunes how big is there database? I like all kinds of music, but I listen to mostly motion picture soundtracks/scores. Does itunes have a big selection in this genre?


----------



## eben333

First of all, I think you need to distinguish between the iTunes the software and iTunes Store. The software is nothing more than just a music player, like Windows Media Player. It allows you to rip, manage, play and sync to iPod. That can be music or video. Itunes software is the only way to sync music to iPod.


The iTunes store is where you go purchase the music, movie, TV show, etc. It just happens that it's integrated in to the iTunes software and it allows you to download the music and have it managed by iTunes software.


The iTunes store is the largest download music store in the world, based on volume, so I would assume their collection of music is better than anything else our there at this time.


----------



## milaz001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eben333* /forum/post/14912134
> 
> 
> The iTunes store is the largest download music store in the world, based on volume, so I would assume their collection of music is better than anything else our there at this time.



The selection is very good, and the whole enterprise has been elevated by the addition of iTunes Plus (certain tracks are now available at 256 kbps AAC, DRM free). Also, the Amazon music store is a great place to shop for music: all files are 256 kbps MP3, DRM free and full compatible with the iPod. And many are cheaper compared with the iTunes store.


----------



## mdntblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eben333* /forum/post/14865023
> 
> 
> Well, depends on what you want it for. I think 2nd gen iPod Touch is a great product for it's price but if you want just to play music, it's way overpriced. I have a 1st gen iPod Touch and G3 iPhone and I think of 2nd gen iPod Touch as a hybrid between the two items. It's basically a G3 iPhone without the phone or the camera. Other than that, it's pretty much the same device.
> 
> 
> I love my G3 iPhone. You will get addicted to the applications available on the device. So many different ones are free and they are keepers. If you do any video on it, buy the 32GB one. You will thank me later. Once you get going, you will put everything on it. I gave my first gen iPod Touch to use for a while until she upgraded to first gen iPhone. It was a revelation for her. She was a bit technophobe but once she got the iPod Touch, she was hooked. She just loved the contact list and calendar function. This is before she even had chance to use the app store to enjoy all those applications.
> 
> 
> I would recommend it highly, despite the cost if you have need for a fully functioning smart PDA without the phone function or the camera.



G3 iPhone? What's that? I've heard of the 3G. When I see G3 I think of 3rd Generation but I thought they only have had 2 generations of iPhone (the original launch and then the 2008 3G one)? Did I miss something somewhere? I'm thinking about going down to an AT&T store and checking one out because they look pretty cool and I might get one. What is the difference between the 2nd Gen and 3rd Gen iPhones?


----------



## OzzieP

Real slick device, things I would like to see on next GEN:

1. Bigger Screen

2. A a microphone and Skype mobile

3. True GPS

4. SD or MS slot

5. User replacable batteries


----------



## EVizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP* /forum/post/14946887
> 
> 
> Real slick device, things I would like to see on next GEN:
> 
> 1. Bigger Screen
> 
> 2. A a microphone and Skype mobile
> 
> 3. True GPS
> 
> 4. SD or MS slot
> 
> 5. User replacable batteries



I have a first gen 16GB and it really is a great device. It really shines if you have access to a lot of wifi spots.


4 and 5 are pretty much against what apple stands for, so those are pretty much out of the question.


----------



## OzzieP

EVizzle


I agree, apple refuses those two items to the grave, it must be a really big money maker for them I guess. I am looking at getting a PVD myself now, but just sitting on the fence colecting my facts before decision time.


I am torn between the iTouch and the Archos 5 or 7. The Archos seems to give you more bang for the money. The screen is larger, your choice of 160GB or 320GB hard drive vs 32GB. For video which will be my primary use the archos can probably carry all the movies at my local blockbuster!!! I also like the fact that it plays just about every common format out there.


On the wifi, they both claim full web browsers, so I see that as a tie. If either one had a microphone with skype mobile as well my decision would of been much easier, since I do travel a lot and that would be very handy as well.


Right now I am leaning toward the Archos 5 or 7, but I would like to be able to spend some time with one or read reviews to compare it better with the iTouch.


----------



## segami

OzzieP, have you looked into using a PSP or the Zune as a PVD? I am also starting to look around for something to watch recorded tv on the go (or movies), but haven't found a good place for comparisons. It seems like those might work too.


----------



## stevesns69

I'm also interested in the iPod Touch. I've never had an ipod before, but the new ones that play video seem worth my attention. Does anybody know if this company is legit?? They claim to give away free iPods. I'm going to give it a shot.

Link


----------



## Th3_uN1Qu3

@ *OzzieP*: Archos is in a different ballpark than Apple. That is, performance first, marketing after. They will wipe the floor with anything Apple makes, especially in terms of sound quality. I had one of their early players, the Ondio. It was awesome at that time. Too bad it suffered from a factory defect that killed the batteries in an hour, and i threw it away instead of keeping it. My bad, i could've fixed it now but that was several years back.


@ *stevesns69*: A ton of players supported video way before Apple even thought of introducing it to their devices. Imo Apple is way overrated, i had an iphone on my hands and it was to me nothing but a touchscreen PDA. The sound on the earphones is horrible, and the speaker's volume is so low that you can't actually use it as a speaker outside.


That site IS legit, the part they do not mention clearly is that you'll have to sign up to certain sites that require payment, not just complete advertising offers. It's a whole lotta fuss, not worth it really.


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Th3_uN1Qu3* /forum/post/15047473
> 
> 
> @ *OzzieP*: @ *stevesns69*: A ton of players supported video way before Apple even thought of introducing it to their devices. Imo Apple is way overrated, i had an iphone on my hands and it was to me nothing but a touchscreen PDA. The sound on the earphones is horrible, and the speaker's volume is so low that you can't actually use it as a speaker outside.
> 
> 
> That site IS legit, the part they do not mention clearly is that you'll have to sign up to certain sites that require payment, not just complete advertising offers. It's a whole lotta fuss, not worth it really.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## milaz001




> Quote:
> The sound on the earphones is horrible...



Sure, but if you replace the stock earphones with something decent, you'll find that the iPod Touch sounds fantastic. Head over to headfi.org for others' opinions.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/15078231
> 
> 
> Sure, but if you replace the stock earphones with something decent, you'll find that the iPod Touch sounds fantastic. Head over to headfi.org for others' opinions.



+1... get thee a set of yuin pk2's ...


----------



## Th3_uN1Qu3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milaz001* /forum/post/15078231
> 
> 
> Sure, but if you replace the stock earphones with something decent, you'll find that the iPod Touch sounds fantastic. Head over to headfi.org for others' opinions.



Oh, i forgot to mention i didn't use the stock apple earbuds. I plugged my DJ headphones into the iphone. Without EQ it sounded like mono, and with any EQ preset the bass and treble would distort. My Meizu M6SL has no problem delivering insane amounts of bass in those headphones with zero distortion.


----------



## milaz001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Th3_uN1Qu3* /forum/post/15084172
> 
> 
> Oh, i forgot to mention i didn't use the stock apple earbuds. I plugged my DJ headphones into the iphone. Without EQ it sounded like mono, and with any EQ preset the bass and treble would distort.



I'm not surprised that adding EQ produces distortion, but if it "sounded like mono" without EQ, you may have a defective unit.


Now, there's nothing wrong with mono, but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## Th3_uN1Qu3

I said it sounded "like" mono, not mono. It was stereo but lacked any depth whatsoever. And i'm not surprised that excessive EQ produces distortion, but you can't set your own EQ so they could've at least made them right.


Anyway, it was my classmate's iphone and he sold it a few months ago, so nothing to bother about anymore.


----------



## Enigma869

I think Apple really dropped the ball on maxing out the Touch with a 32G hard drive. I have a video iPod with an 80G hard drive. I can't imagine cutting it down by 60% and then paying Apple more money for it. Apple is a BRILLIANT company at marketing. A whole lot of people under the age of 25 actually think that Apple invented portable music players, when the truth of the matter is that Sony had the Walkman out decades before the iPod was ever thought of. Shame on Sony for not improving on their own technology and being left in the dust by Apple.



John from Boston


----------



## Th3_uN1Qu3

Yeah the first HDD ipods were cool. But i think they figured out they'd sell more smaller capacity players, since not many people use that much space.


I know what you are saying about Sony, i still remember my first cassette walkman, it had a digital tuner with 30 presets, back then in 1999 it was teh shizzle. Unfortunately they've gone down in both quality and innovation.


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Enigma869* /forum/post/15160662
> 
> 
> I think Apple really dropped the ball on maxing out the Touch with a 32G hard drive. I have a video iPod with an 80G hard drive. I can't imagine cutting it down by 60% and then paying Apple more money for it. Apple is a BRILLIANT company at marketing. A whole lot of people under the age of 25 actually think that Apple invented portable music players, when the truth of the matter is that Sony had the Walkman out decades before the iPod was ever thought of. Shame on Sony for not improving on their own technology and being left in the dust by Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> John from Boston



Sony has been one of the most innovative companies out there but at the same

time can drop the ball more than any company out there.


----------



## Paul Bigelow

The iPod Touch has a 32GB solid state drive. Time will tell if that's a good thing. I agree that the space is too little for those who have large collections. If it had 80GB, I could be interested and work with it. As it is I'll hang on to the Archos 5 with 800x480 screen resolution, internet access with Adobe Flash capability and a 250GB drive. The Archos also can play .ogg and FLAC files. Nice.


----------



## CoreyM

I bought mine to replace my XM Inno which I had given up on after the merger and the end of baseball season.


So going from XM to even moderate size MP3/AAC is a step up in sound quality so I am ok there. I had a 20gb Rio Karma that was stolen in 2005 and nothing but the Inno since, and even though space was a primary concern its cool. I keep around 10gb of compressed files on it, plus a dozen or so podcasts that I listen to on the bus. But the big reason for me was to get the Pandora and Last.fm apps so I can get exposure to new music over wifi. Portland has plenty of hot spots plus I'd rather stream invisibly while at my desk at work. I also like being able to surf the net around the house without toting a laptop around. Really nice when I see something on youtube and I just have to show it to my wife. Its gotten cold but occasionally I enjoy a cigar and it will be nice to have the Touch instead of a laptop to keep me company when I am outside as well.


----------



## jay55jay

I just purchased the Ipod Touch 2nd Gen I also have a Yamaha Ipod dock It says the Dock does not charge the Touch 2nd Gen . When I place the Touch in the dock a Pic of a plug appears in the battery. If it does not charge it does it atleast supply it power to run on the dock any info thanks..


----------



## oztech

When 3.0 becomes available this summer the Touch will become more popular like it

ain't now.


----------



## Spec4

I have to comment that you seem to be comparing an Archos that uses a HDD to an iPhone/iTouch that uses SSD storage. The reason the iPhone/iTouch have limited storage space is because it would be cost prohibitve to place a larger SSD into these units.


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Th3_uN1Qu3* /forum/post/15084172
> 
> 
> Oh, i forgot to mention i didn't use the stock apple earbuds. I plugged my DJ headphones into the iphone. Without EQ it sounded like mono, and with any EQ preset the bass and treble would distort. My Meizu M6SL has no problem delivering insane amounts of bass in those headphones with zero distortion.



I have to agree with others that unit must have been defective or source

material was not up to par.


----------



## 4Dthinker

I've owned a 1st gen iPod Touch since they first came out, and have had a 2nd gen touch for about a month now. I also own and have evaluated more than a dozen other players to see how they compare.


1. The Touch has WiFi, and what that brings is unmatched by anything else I've tried. 50% of the included apps require it, and many of the purchased ones take advantage of it. If you are interested in this aspect of the Touch then there is no other choice that comes close.


2. The Touch UI is more about pretty than efficent. There are other players out there that more efficiently get you to your media. There are other players out there that let you customize the UI graphics to your heart's content.


3. There are other players that sound better(most), look better (Cowon S9), feel better(Cowon S9), and have more hardware features(many).


4. You'll find more accessories for the iPod Touch than for any other non-Apple player. Some are doing pretty well though. I'm particularly fond of my Samsung P2 (I have two of them) and my Cowon S9. Both are doing well enough to have a variety of accessories out there to choose from. Both have bluetooth, and as such can send their audio to hundreds of different devices that include bluetooth. With an inexpensive adapter they can play their music though any iPod speaker dock.


I could go on and on, but in reality it's as simple as WiFi. the Touch has it. The others, even if they do have it, don't take as much advantage of it as the Touch does. Yet if you're into music and video, and even FM radio, there are dozens that are better values and will be more satisfying to your senses.


----------



## Terminator840

I picked up a I-touch today, so far I love it and have mainly been concentrating on getting my CD collection ripped into it.


I have a question about the I-tunes store for those you use it all the time. A few weeks ago I was scanning through some albums that I thought I might get when I finally pick up a Ipod. Well now that I have one, some of those albums are gone off of I-tunes? For instance I was looking at the Batman Begins soundtrack, which is very hard to find on CD. I-tunes has it listed as a partial album. A few weeks ago when I was sampling some of the music their was about 6 tracks. Tonight when I checked on the Batman Begins soundtrack their is only one track available. What is up with this? Does music randomly disappear for I-tunes?


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/16237188
> 
> 
> I picked up a I-touch today, so far I love it and have mainly been concentrating on getting my CD collection ripped into it.
> 
> 
> I have a question about the I-tunes store for those you use it all the time. A few weeks ago I was scanning through some albums that I thought I might get when I finally pick up a Ipod. Well now that I have one, some of those albums are gone off of I-tunes? For instance I was looking at the Batman Begins soundtrack, which is very hard to find on CD. I-tunes has it listed as a partial album. A few weeks ago when I was sampling some of the music their was about 6 tracks. Tonight when I checked on the Batman Begins soundtrack their is only one track available. What is up with this? Does music randomly disappear for I-tunes?



Rumor has it that all that still had DRM were pulled.


----------



## 4Dthinker

The Touch will play any MP3 file, including ones from amazon.com's music store . You might find your desired albums there.


----------



## Yankees24

I'm the OP, I went with the iphone, and I've been downloading DRM free music from Amazon, and it works like a charm.


----------



## vhi

new ipod touch owner. is there a preferred format for the music ripped from cd to the library? aac, apple lossless for example.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vhi* /forum/post/16779717
> 
> 
> new ipod touch owner. is there a preferred format for the music ripped from cd to the library? aac, apple lossless for example.



Anyone have an answer *Preferred/Recommended*?


HH


----------



## Terminator840

Well my Ipod Touch is now a $200 paper weight







My computer stopped recognizing and charging my Ipod. After checking things I noticed in the bottom cable port a small copper contact out of place. So I guess when I plug the white USB cable to the bottom of my Ipod its no longer making proper contact.


My Ipod touch is still under warranty so I sent a service request into Apple and shipped it to them. Today I got my Ipod back from Apple service, unserviced.

A letter sent with it stated: A diagnostic evaluation has determined that the iPod has internal or external physical damage resulting from external force and abuse. And is not covered under the warranty.

What a bunch of crap. I have only used the supplied white USB cable in that port. The small copper contacts must have had a defect of some kind to become misaligned.


So what are my options now? Is my iPod a $200 paperweight now?


Apple doesn't have direct contact us email for problems.....I WONDER WHY? I did find a service feedback to leave comments and I gave them a piece of my mind for the lack of support of there products and this is my first and last Apple product.


----------



## 70chevelle

That really sucks about your touch. My daughter got one last year for xmas, and the entire family loves it. She has some music on it and a load of apps. I use to surf on my home WiFi, which is awesome. It puts my blackberry to shame as far as speed goes. The only thing that's been wearing on me about it is, can you replace the battery? I've noticed over the past year that it only holds a charge for a few hours. When the battery goes, is my family going to be in the same position as the poster above me???? A $200 paperweight?


Also, I have my itunes set up to feed my whole house sound system from a computer and an Airport Express (wireless feed to outside) It's wonderful for this application, and I rip all my music in AppleLossless. The tradeoff is this, the Lossless is about 3 times as large as the the std MP3 (which sound pretty bad on everything except earbuds). So you lose 2/3rds of your capacity on the Ipod with the higher quality files. Or, you have to rip your songs in MP3 also for xfering to your ipod which uses up more harddrive space. Just an fyi. And, 2 final things, 1) you can order a cable from Monoprice with the charging port plug on one end and RCA's on the other so you can plug your ipod directly into your component. It won't charge your ipod, but you can play it directly on your 2 channel system. 2) Even Lossless files sound pretty lifeless with very little soundstage through a higher end 2 channel system from my experience.


----------



## BerryWriter

I love my 32GB iPod Touch. It's an awesome gadget. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the keyboard. I prefer the real one on my BlackBerry.


BTW, why do people insist on calling it the iTouch? I mean people don't called the Ipod Nano an iNano or the iPod Shuffle the iShuffle. Someone on another forum I'm on called Apple for tech support and when asked what device he was calling about said "The iTouch". The tech support rep politely told him "I'm sorry sir but Apple doesn't make a device called the iTouch." So if you ever have to call Apple, keep that in mind!


----------



## BerryWriter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *70chevelle* /forum/post/17906905
> 
> 
> That really sucks about your touch. My daughter got one last year for xmas, and the entire family loves it. She has some music on it and a load of apps. I use to surf on my home WiFi, which is awesome. It puts my blackberry to shame as far as speed goes. The only thing that's been wearing on me about it is, can you replace the battery? I've noticed over the past year that it only holds a charge for a few hours. When the battery goes, is my family going to be in the same position as the poster above me???? A $200 paperweight?



No, you send it to Apple and they will replace the battery for you. Not sure of the cost-I think it's around $50.


----------



## BerryWriter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/17876851
> 
> 
> Well my Ipod Touch is now a $200 paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer stopped recognizing and charging my Ipod. After checking things I noticed in the bottom cable port a small copper contact out of place. So I guess when I plug the white USB cable to the bottom of my Ipod its no longer making proper contact.
> 
> 
> My Ipod touch is still under warranty so I sent a service request into Apple and shipped it to them. Today I got my Ipod back from Apple service, unserviced.
> 
> A letter sent with it stated: A diagnostic evaluation has determined that the iPod has internal or external physical damage resulting from external force and abuse. And is not covered under the warranty.
> 
> What a bunch of crap. I have only used the supplied white USB cable in that port. The small copper contacts must have had a defect of some kind to become misaligned.
> 
> 
> So what are my options now? Is my iPod a $200 paperweight now?
> 
> 
> Apple doesn't have direct contact us email for problems.....I WONDER WHY? I did find a service feedback to leave comments and I gave them a piece of my mind for the lack of support of there products and this is my first and last Apple product.



It sounds like they feel that kind of damage can only happen via abuse. Do you unplug your iPod properly when done charging or just yank it?


Since Apple won't fix it your option is to buy a new one. I don't think anyone else repairs them.


----------



## WCoast02

So I've had the iPod Touch(no the iTouch







) for a month now. Got the 64gb version. I upgraded from the iPod classic 160gb(older version) which I still use and has my entire music library on it.


My favorite features so far have been the


1. ability to plug it into my AV receiver and play pandora using my home wifi


2. downloading new podcasts using the internal wifi and not having to download them to my computer then sync.


3. still works great with all the accessories I already have.


4. I've done blind sound tests b/t it and the iPod classic, and all the music has more depth. It's a subtle improvement, but I think the iPod classic sounds kind of flat.


----------



## cws_kahuna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WCoast02* /forum/post/17971086
> 
> 
> So I've had the iPod Touch(no the iTouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for a month now. Got the 64gb version. I upgraded from the iPod classic 160gb(older version)
> 
> 
> 4. I've done blind sound tests b/t it and the iPod classic, and all the music has more depth. It's a subtle improvement, but I think the iPod classic sounds kind of flat.



Out of curiosity is the EQ set to the same thing on both units?


----------



## nathanbrand

I don't have the iPod Touch, but have been looking into possibly buying one. Here are some of the things (correct me if I have something wrong) that I'm finding disappointing:


1) No built-in microphone. The Touch having voice control I think is a nice feature, if it could be used in the car. From what I've read the voice control only works if you have the head phones plugged in, as the mic is embedded in the headphone cord. IMO, that's just a useless gimmick. What would be nice, is if you were using it through your car's stereo system, and could voice command to change the music. Does anyone (who owns one) know if you can use a signal splitter with the microphone-headphones that would allow you to send voice commands to the Touch while listening to music on an external source?


2) No SDHC/SDXC card slot. For me, right now, 64 GB is just not enough. Eventually, most users end up filling up the available space, that initially they thought would be impossible to do. I think it would have been a great idea if Apple added an SDHC/SDXC card slot to this device. If it could hold up to 96 GBs, I'd buy one today. If they had an SDXC slot the potential storage would be almost unlimited. Sansa puts microSDHC card slots and microphones in their Clip+ players that you can buy for less than $40.


3) The lack of a built-in camera. This isn't really a show-stopper for me. I'm really mostly concerned about the sound quality, but for the money that you're going to spend, and considering every cheap, throw-away cell phone has one, you'd think Apple what give you a digital camera as a freebie. The iPhones have them, the less expensive Nano, so why not the Touch?


I suppose some of these may show up in the next release. Although I'm doubting Apple will ever add an SDHC slot. They need to keep feeding the machine and keep people buying their latest generation players. No different than any other major, money-making corporation despite what members of the iCult may think.


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/18017661
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity is the EQ set to the same thing on both units?



Well, initially I had the classic set to acoustic, but then turned the EQ off and still thought it was different. I've heard rumor that they changed the DAC on the classic that came out a few years ago in the 80gb and 160 gb version(i believe the 6th generation). The idea is that people still hold onto their 4th and 5th generation ipod b/c they claim they are the best sounding and that apple screwed up the 6th generation's sound. Apparently the newest iPod classic that only comes in 160 they corrected the problem and it sounds like the old ones did.


Let me say that I'm no experienced audiophile, so it may just sound "different" and not necessarily better, but you should listen for yourself if you can.


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/18017661
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity is the EQ set to the same thing on both units?



Oh, and here's a thread about the sounds of the different generation. I'm really not sure if any of these people have any idea what they are talking about, but it makes for an interesting read.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/7t...160-sq-448992/


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanbrand* /forum/post/18028489
> 
> 
> I don't have the iPod Touch, but have been looking into possibly buying one. Here are some of the things (correct me if I have something wrong) that I'm finding disappointing:
> 
> 
> 1) No built-in microphone. The Touch having voice control I think is a nice feature, if it could be used in the car. From what I've read the voice control only works if you have the head phones plugged in, as the mic is embedded in the headphone cord. IMO, that's just a useless gimmick. What would be nice, is if you were using it through your car's stereo system, and could voice command to change the music. Does anyone (who owns one) know if you can use a signal splitter with the microphone-headphones that would allow you to send voice commands to the Touch while listening to music on an external source?
> 
> 
> 2) No SDHC/SDXC card slot. For me, right now, 64 GB is just not enough. Eventually, most users end up filling up the available space, that initially they thought would be impossible to do. I think it would have been a great idea if Apple added an SDHC/SDXC card slot to this device. If it could hold up to 96 GBs, I'd buy one today. If they had an SDXC slot the potential storage would be almost unlimited. Sansa puts microSDHC card slots and microphones in their Clip+ players that you can buy for less than $40.
> 
> 
> 3) The lack of a built-in camera. This isn't really a show-stopper for me. I'm really mostly concerned about the sound quality, but for the money that you're going to spend, and considering every cheap, throw-away cell phone has one, you'd think Apple what give you a digital camera as a freebie. The iPhones have them, the less expensive Nano, so why not the Touch?
> 
> 
> I suppose some of these may show up in the next release. Although I'm doubting Apple will ever add an SDHC slot. They need to keep feeding the machine and keep people buying their latest generation players. No different than any other major, money-making corporation despite what members of the iCult may think.



Your disappointment is accurate. But for streaming pandora for hours of music it doesn't get any any better.


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/18017661
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity is the EQ set to the same thing on both units?



Oh, and if you really want to get detail.....

http://homepage.mac.com/marc.heijlig...surements.html


----------



## Jim1348

Who has the device most similar to the iPod Touch? My wife and I bought both of our sons an iPod Touch for Christmas and despite some of my reservations, I must admit it is a pretty slick device. Anyway, I really enjoy the Slacker Radio service. Between my wife and I, we now have both a Slacker G1 and a Slacker G2 portable device. Since Slacker has announced that there will be no future stand alone players, it is time to start looking around for a replacement. Considering that I want Slacker Radio, it would appear as if the Sony X Series Walkman is really the only other choice. Has anybody here ran across any comparisons between the iPod Touch and the Sony X Series Walkman? It would appear as if the iPod Touch pretty much has the corner on the market for devices of that type, but I thought that I would check.


----------



## WCoast02




Jim1348 said:


> Has anybody here ran across any comparisons between the iPod Touch and the Sony X Series Walkman? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sony makes some solid MP3 players. Never seen a head to head comparison, but I'm sure any review on it has to include some comparison to the ipod touch since it's kind of the standard these days.
> 
> 
> you can try this link, not sure how helpful some of this might be.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/i-...ssions-424404/


----------



## nathanbrand

WCoast02, or anyone else that owns the Touch, have you tried using a signal splitter with the with the microphone-headphones to send voice commands to the Touch while listening to music on an external source?


That way, theoretically, you could use verbal commands to operate the player on your home or car stereo system, although you would probably look/sound a little crazy to passersby.


This may be the deciding factor in my purchase decision. If not, I'll probably wait for the microphone to be added.


----------



## nathanbrand

Also, always been a fan of Pandora. That is a great selling point. Is there an app for streaming any internet-based radio stations and basically setting them up as pre-sets? I've seen a few devices on the market as stand alone radios, but none of them look that good.


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanbrand* /forum/post/18046936
> 
> 
> Also, always been a fan of Pandora. That is a great selling point. Is there an app for streaming any internet-based radio stations and basically setting them up as pre-sets? I've seen a few devices on the market as stand alone radios, but none of them look that good.



Sorry, I've been told it can do voice actived controls just like an iPhone 3gS, but i haven't tried it.


Internet streaming on the iPod is amazing. Yes, you can listen to tons of internet radio stations and pre-set them. Other than pandora, I use ooTunes, AOL radio, and Last.fm.


ooTunes has TONS of radio stations.


----------



## DaveTheTechMan88

The iPod Touch is a great product. One of the ones Apple should definitely be proud of.


----------



## 4Dthinker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim1348* /forum/post/18043397
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really enjoy the Slacker Radio service. Between my wife and I, we now have both a Slacker G1 and a Slacker G2 portable device. Since Slacker has announced that there will be no future stand alone players, it is time to start looking around for a replacement. Considering that I want Slacker Radio, it would appear as if the Sony X Series Walkman is really the only other choice. Has anybody here ran across any comparisons between the iPod Touch and the Sony X Series Walkman? It would appear as if the iPod Touch pretty much has the corner on the market for devices of that type, but I thought that I would check.



I have the Walkman X. The Slacker app on it is nice, but that Sony otherwise is not worth it's high price. There is a Slacker App now available for the Touch. Enjoy!


4D


----------



## dmulvany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanbrand* /forum/post/18046936
> 
> 
> Also, always been a fan of Pandora. That is a great selling point. Is there an app for streaming any internet-based radio stations and basically setting them up as pre-sets? I've seen a few devices on the market as stand alone radios, but none of them look that good.



TuneWiki is a free app for the iPhone and iPod Touch (and many other devices) that can stream not just radio stations but lyrics as well (if they've been made available by volunteer contributors). Tune Wiki can also made lyrics available for the songs on your iPod, too. It's apparently won a few international awards.


By the way, one of the nice things about the iPod Touch models that are 32 GB or more is the accessibility features like mono audio, which is great for people with uneven hearing. I use this feature myself, and it does improve the audio quality. I wish Apple would provide this for all their iPods, though, not just their more expensive iTouch devices. Are there any other music players that provide mono audio?


----------



## motoman

Just got my 64GB Ipod Touch today from Amazon. Got it all charged and now I'm ready to transfer all my music files to Itunes and then to the device. Almost all of my music is in the WMA format. Would it be a good idea to convert everything over to MP3 and then transfer it into Itunes? Is there a decent converter out there for this purpose?


I started the Itunes transfer but it was breaking up the albums that had multiple artists and putting them all in seperate folders or albums. So I had tons of albums with just one artist and song on each one. That sure didn't seem right so I cancelled it out.


This is a little greek to me so I'm learing as I go but that little Ipod sitting here next to me is pretty cool looking







Now I just need some music on it. I've got 7728 songs just waiting to be transfered.










Thanks,


Jim


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motoman* /forum/post/18318748
> 
> 
> Just got my 64GB Ipod Touch today from Amazon. Got it all charged and now I'm ready to transfer all my music files to Itunes and then to the device. Almost all of my music is in the WMA format. Would it be a good idea to convert everything over to MP3 and then transfer it into Itunes? Is there a decent converter out there for this purpose?
> 
> 
> I started the Itunes transfer but it was breaking up the albums that had multiple artists and putting them all in seperate folders or albums. So I had tons of albums with just one artist and song on each one. That sure didn't seem right so I cancelled it out.
> 
> 
> This is a little greek to me so I'm learing as I go but that little Ipod sitting here next to me is pretty cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need some music on it. I've got 7728 songs just waiting to be transfered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jim



All your music is in WMA?!? Any reason why you didn't want a Zune HD instead of an ipod? It would have worked flawlessly with your WMA collection.


Anyway, I know the problem with iTunes, it is exactly what you said. Steve Jobs thinks he knows how to organize your music better than you do, so he annoyingly makes all the folders for you. If you get a CD with 12 different artists it puts them in 12 different places!


I would recommend getting dbPoweramp. It an excellent software program that can be downloaded online for about $30(I think). It will not do what iTunes does with the folders and it will convert the files using multiple processor cores(assuming you have a dual or quad core computer) that can be MUCH faster.


Also make sure you are coverting to appromixately the same kbps MP3 files as the WMA's are in or even one setting higher. So if you've got a 128 kbps WMA file, I would covert it to 192 kbs MP3. It was help make sure you don't lose audio quality with the conversion.


----------



## motoman

I downloaded the preview version and it is a very good program. I plan on registering and buying the full product. Thanks for the tip it was just what I needed.


I have a two year old Zune 80GB and I like it and all but wanted a Ipod touch for other reasons. Both will still have a place in my life







One here at home and one on the road.


Thanks again.


Jim


----------



## 8IronBob

Well, I'd probably much rather have an iPod Touch 64GB over an iPad at this point. I mean, I know that the iPad has a much larger screen, and can do almost as much as the iPod Touch, I'll grant you that, but...I do feel that the iPod Touch is still the better bang for the buck in terms of overall bells and whistles, and even more portable, and it doesn't have as many bugs to work out, obviously.


I probably would have looked into the Zune HD, but I'm hoping that Microsoft will come out with a touchscreen version of that to compete with the iPod Touch, or a new tablet netbook or something to compete with the iPad, until that happens, I'm probably gonna deal with an iPod Touch for now...


The only other thing I'd like to know is which speaker docking system is most compatible with the 3rd Gen iPod Touch, and plays the best sound for the iPod Touch around the home. I'm pretty sure there are better than the Bose SoundDocks, which I'm pretty sure will be the least recommended docking system around here. The iPod Touch may actually prove good for me to upgrade to. I currently have a 5-year-old Dell Axim x30, and even tho I did like the Pocket PC craze back then, I have a feeling that this unit may probably do even more than a Pocket PC could do...just my two bits.


I believe that a JBL On Time 200 and an iPod Touch 64GB unit would probably replace my whole nightstand setup, and be more streamlined on top of that.


----------

